# Me And The Wife On The Boat (Christmas Day)



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2013)

24-70L @24mm, F5, ISO100, 1/800sec.
Well, not really a photo of me and the wife, but the background was spectacular.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 30, 2013)

That is awesome!!


----------



## Booger2 (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful colors! Sharp!

Which camera?

Doug


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2013)

1DMarkIII


----------



## Booger2 (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful shot of a beautiful sky.

Well done! Thanks for sharing.

Doug


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 30, 2013)

That right there....that's where I want to be.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 30, 2013)

You got it right - spectacular!


----------



## Todd E (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 30, 2013)

Very beautiful!


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Dec 30, 2013)

breathtaking scenery


----------



## Hoss (Dec 31, 2013)

Beautiful shot David.  

Hoss


----------



## Terribleted (Dec 31, 2013)

Beautiful scene, so serene, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 2, 2014)

Great way to start the Day beautiful shot


----------



## deermaster13 (Jan 8, 2014)

That is awesome photo


----------



## rip18 (Jan 12, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------

